# Any houses for sale Aberdeenshire?



## LR2904 (19 December 2016)

Ideally looking for 3 bed with couple acres grazing round about £150,000 and under open to different areas


----------



## LR2904 (20 December 2016)

Anything anyone? x


----------



## andraste (21 December 2016)

I think the reason you are getting no response is that there simply won't be anything available in Aberdeenshire to match your criteria and budget. A decent 3 bedroom house with land will be about £250,000+ and anything in a particularly desirable area or attached to a particularly nice property could easily be double that.


----------



## EmmasMummy (22 December 2016)

Having looked through the ASPC (Aberdeen Solicitors Property Centre) website for a friend the other day I concur.  anything 150k or there abouts with land will need a massive restoration most likely.  To put into perspective, we have a 3 bed with a separate 2 story garage, no garden.  Not been renovated since the early 90s and they wanted 140k.  And we aren't in expensive territory.  My dads is 3 bed, 4 acres, 2 stables and needs a new roof and is valued at 350k. 

Have you posted on the Horsey FB page?


----------



## rachk89 (1 January 2017)

LR2904 said:



			Ideally looking for 3 bed with couple acres grazing round about £150,000 and under open to different areas
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance in that area. Or in the most of the north of scotland.


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (1 January 2017)

not strictly the case if you really dont mind where you go and aren&#8217;t necessarily looking for a mortgage... properties up the northern end round fraserburgh / north of turriff tend to be cheaper. Keep an eye on ANM mart property page also, many farms coming up for sale and being split into lots. 

https://www.aspc.co.uk/search/property/346907/Waterside-Croft/Peterhead/


----------

